# How can an Executive Education Certificate get me a better job?



## ChrisNeo1234 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if there's a need for me to attend an executive education program to get a better job in Hong Kong. Let me know please, and let me know about the schools you have in mind. Thank you!


----------

